# And the Oscar goes to: The Hurt Locker



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. März 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/ri/RTG_HP/RHS_BUCKET/97895//features/rto/2010/oscars

Best Motion Picture of the Year: The Hurt Locker (Tödliches Kommando)

Verdient? Wen hättet ihr gerne gesehn oder auf wen hattet ihr gesetzt?
Hat wer den Film gesehn?


----------



## Abrox (8. März 2010)

Kann den Film nur empfehlen und muss sagen, dass der echt verdient gewonnen hat.

Gute Story und gut umgesetzt > Umgeschriebenes Script von Disneys Pocahontas groß in Szene gesetzt


Nur wenn du darauf hinauswillst warum der Avatar schlagen konnte


----------



## Naho (8. März 2010)

Verdient keine Ahung habe ihn nicht gesehen , werde ich aber sicherlich nachholen.

Ich hätte gern AVATAR als bester Film gesehen, da mich der film wirklich beeindruckt hat.

Und ich bin froh , dass Christoph Waltz den Oscar gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

> Umgeschriebenes Script von Disneys Pocahontas groß


 <-- Da reden wir doch grad von Avatar oder ?


----------



## Lillyan (8. März 2010)

Ich hab ihn leider nicht gesehen und als er lief ist er komplett an mir vorbei gegangen, aber die Ausschnitte sahen recht interessant aus.... ich denke wenn eine günstige Gelegenheit kommt werde ich ihn mir mal ansehen.

Christoph Waltz hingegen hat total verdient gewonnen, Sandra Bullocks Rede war sehr niedlich und Ich bin Jeff Bridges Fan... was für ein total grundsympatischer Mensch!


----------



## Knallfix (8. März 2010)

Tödliches Kommando finde ich schon mal besser als Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Avatar ist letztendlich auch nur eine SciFi Version von Der mit dem Wolf tanzt oder anderer ähnlicher Cowboy und Indianer Filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kathryn Bigelow ist schon seit Near Dark - bester Vampirfilm ever - die imo beste weibliche Regisseurin und naja ... wurde einfach mal Zeit für sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## spielbergklon (8. März 2010)

hatte TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO damals in einem leeren kinosaal gesehen.

wirklich eine schande, dass solche filme kaum zuspruch erlangen - besonders hierzulande.


der beste anti-kriegsfilm seit APOCALPYSE NOW.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. März 2010)

Ich finds relativ beruhigend, daß vor allem die m.M.n. völlig überhypten (schreibt man das so?) _Inglourious Blubbard._ und _Avatar_ relativ (zur Anzahl ihrer Nominierungen) abgeschissen sind. Der eine wurde für´s Technische, der andere für den besten Nebendarsteller ausgezeichnet, also in dem wo beide Filme ihre größten (einer von beiden sogar seine einzige) Stärken hatten. 
_Bester Film_ oder _Beste Regie_ wären schon übertrieben gewesen und hätten bei mir eher den Eindruck hinterlassen, da wären BoxOffice-Ergebnisse, ein techn. Fortschritt oder der (für mich immer noch unverständliche) Kultstatus eines Regisseurs geehrt worden.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Tja, ich finde einfach wenn ein Film alle Rekorde bricht dann ist er nunmal auch der beste Film. Auch wenn die Story banal ist aber den Leuten gefällts und das macht einen wirklichen Film auch aus.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. März 2010)

also ist TWILIGHT ein - künstlerisch gesehen - spitzenmäßiger streifen nur weil er klasse einspielergebnisse hatte...?


aha...........


und dann müssten "ein stern", "schnappi" etc auch klasse songs sein? wenn wir diese argumentation mal auf die musik übertragen würden... oO


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Für viele Leute waren sie ja das wohl auch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Kommerziell erfolgreich hat absolut GARNICHTS mit der Qualität des Films zu tun...
Die Leute würden Scheiße gut finden, wenn man es ihnen nur gut genug... oh warte...


----------



## spielbergklon (8. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Für viele Leute waren sie ja das wohl auch.



mit verlaub gesprochen. erwachsene menschen, die schnappi und ein stern als song an sich gut finden und nicht nur peinlich-witzig, haben keine ahnung von musik.



ich kann allen nur empfehlen auch mal über den chart-tellerrand zu schauen. dann würden wichtige filme wie TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO oder viele andere politische, sozialkritische filme auch mal die beachtung und anerkennung finden, die sie verdienen.

das problem ist aber, dass die menschen sich im kino "nur" unterhalten lassen wollen - besonders die jungen menschen. gegen unterhaltung spricht absolut nicht, aber man sollte sich nicht nur darauf beschränken/konzentrieren.


mit der umwelt klappt es doch mittlerweile auch (vordergründig) - siehe filme wie UNSERE OZEANE, UNSERE ERDE, REISE DER PINGUINE - warum nicht mit krieg, politik etc...?

DISTRICT 9 macht das zb richtig. er mixt sozialkritik und sci-fi action.

über AVATAR kann ich in der hinsicht nicht viel sagen, da ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, ich finde einfach wenn ein Film alle Rekorde bricht dann ist er nunmal auch der beste Film. Auch wenn die Story banal ist aber den Leuten gefällts und das macht einen wirklichen Film auch aus.


Welchen Rekord meinst du? Den von Avatar? Rekorde hat er nur bei den Einnahmen erzielt, aber nicht bei den verkauften Tickets.


----------



## spielbergklon (8. März 2010)

den hält wohl noch TITANIC. aber dass die guten ticketzahlen dank pupertierenden teens erzielt wurden, ist ja kein geheimnis...


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Welchen Rekord meinst du? Den von Avatar? Rekorde hat er nur bei den Einnahmen erzielt, aber nicht bei den verkauften Tickets.


Das stimmt schon. Auch wenn er bei den Tickets keinen neuen Rekord erreicht hat. Sag mir mal einen Film der in letzter Zeit an den Ticketverkauf von Avatar ran kam?

Ich will ja diesen Kriegsfilm nicht schlecht machen aber ein Film, wenn man rumfragt und immer nur hört: "Hab von dem gehört aber naja, schon wieder ein Kriesfilm da war ich nicht drinn." hört, sagt ja viel aus.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2010)

Ich fand den Hype um die Nazi-Jäger auch übertrieben.

Wärend meine Freunde das Kino total überwältigt verließen und der Meinung waren einen der besten Filme der letzt Jahre so eben gesehen zu haben bin ich etwas enttäuscht aus dem Kino gegangen. Ich war nie der Quentin Tarantino Fan und werde es glaube ich auch nie werden. Pulp Fiction fand ich gut. Aber der war...schlecht...

Aber was halt die breite Masse anspricht gewinnt halt irgendwann am Ende doch wieder.

Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht Christoph Waltz runter machen. Er war eigentlich der einzige Grund, der mich davon abgehalten hat, den Saal vorzeitig zu verlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> hatte TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO damals in einem leeren kinosaal gesehen.
> 
> wirklich eine schande, dass solche filme kaum zuspruch erlangen - besonders hierzulande.
> 
> ...



Liegt daran, dass der Film an Vielen vorbei gegangen ist. Ich hab nicht mal nen Pappaufsteller im Kino davon gesehen, geschweige denn irgendwo auch nur nen Ausschnitt vom Film. Kannte den bevor gestern Nacht nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2010)

ging mir genauso, hab gestern erstmal rumgelesen was das überhaupt fürn film is und war total überrascht das da ja schon letzten somemr bei uns wohl im kino war.
da hat wohl gründlich das marketing versagt. ich werde ihn jetzt definitiv noch nachholen.

Basterds war gut, besonders Waltz aber eben nur gut und nicht überwältigend gut.

Avatar hat mich schon ziemlich beeindruckt. Es gab seit jahren keinen film bei dem ich so überwältigt sprachlos war war. in 3d digital auf jeden fall sehenswert.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Hätte eben auch gerne Avatar als glorreichen Sieger gesehen. Der Film hat mich ebenfalls überwältigt, obwohl ich ihn erst gar nicht sehen wollte, wegen Mainstream Hype und bla.. whatever ;D 
Ich meine die Story war nicht wirklich weit irgendwo hergeholt, sondern etwas realer als z.B. Star Trek (der auch Avatar nen Oscar weggeschnappt hat), also nich irgendwie nur son Sci-Fi Müll. CAMERON HAT SICH NE VERDAMMTE SPRACHE AUSGEDACHT MIT WÖRTERBUCH ^^ und der Film bekommt nur drei Oscars WTF ^^


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2010)

Hahahahaha, grad gehört das bei uns in der Schweiz gerade mal 9'000 Leute diesen "super" Film geschaut haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon. Auch wenn er bei den Tickets keinen neuen Rekord erreicht hat. Sag mir mal einen Film der in letzter Zeit an den Ticketverkauf von Avatar ran kam?


Das war ja gar nicht die Frage. Du hast Avatar als Film beschrieben der "alle Rekorde" bricht.


----------



## spielbergklon (9. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, grad gehört das bei uns in der Schweiz gerade mal 9'000 Leute diesen "super" Film geschaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte lies dich mal in filmliteratur ein. wie das geschäft mit filmen funktioniert . marketing etc etc...

oder schau dir filme besser mal an anstatt auf die masse zu hören. du bist keine 12-15 mehr und kannst sehrwohl selbst entscheiden was gut ist und was nicht...

ansonsten empfehle ich dir kritiken zu verfolgen von leuten, die ahnung haben:
http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/hurtlocker?q=hurt%20locker


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Hätte eben auch gerne Avatar als glorreichen Sieger gesehen. Der Film hat mich ebenfalls überwältigt, obwohl ich ihn erst gar nicht sehen wollte, wegen Mainstream Hype und bla.. whatever ;D
> Ich meine die Story war nicht wirklich weit irgendwo hergeholt, sondern etwas realer als z.B. Star Trek (der auch Avatar nen Oscar weggeschnappt hat), also nich irgendwie nur son Sci-Fi Müll. CAMERON HAT SICH NE VERDAMMTE SPRACHE AUSGEDACHT MIT WÖRTERBUCH ^^ und der Film bekommt nur drei Oscars WTF ^^



Die Story war nicht weit hergeholt weil es 'Pocahontas in Space' war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du weißt aber schon das es auch Klingonisch gibt?

Edit: und einige Unternehmung auch Romulanisch von kleinem Kauderwelsch aufzuwerten ich such grad die entsprechenden Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edits edit: Außerdem hat es sich nicht Cameron ausgedacht sondern ein Linguist in seinem Auftrag...


----------



## Haxxler (9. März 2010)

Ich hab Hurt Locker zwar nicht gesehen, aber allein durch diese werbe E-Mails gehört er für mich eigentlich gesperrt und hätte nicht mehr zur Wahl stehen dürfen. Hat also auf jeden Fall mit einem bitteren Beigeschmack gewonnen. Aber was solls. Oscars haben für mich noch nie eine Rolle gespielt, ob ein Film gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> hatte TÖDLICHES KOMMANDO damals in einem leeren kinosaal gesehen.
> 
> wirklich eine schande, dass solche filme kaum zuspruch erlangen - besonders hierzulande.



Stimmt bei mir war er auch Leer... O.o ob wohl ich den Filme besser als AVATAR ist finde ich finde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Story war nicht weit hergeholt weil es 'Pocahontas in Space' war...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lesen bildet. Da steht nicht wirklich weit hergeholt. Nur leider saß bei Pocahontas der Ami nicht im Rollstuhl und es gab keine bekloppten Wissenschaftler. 
Klingonisch ist ein Kauderwelsch.. gibts da n Wörterbuch von? 
Cameron hat es sich ZUSAMMEN mit dem Professor von irgendeiner Sprachuniversität zurecht entwickelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Lesen bildet. Da steht nicht wirklich weit hergeholt. Nur leider saß bei Pocahontas der Ami nicht im Rollstuhl und es gab keine bekloppten Wissenschaftler.
> Klingonisch ist ein Kauderwelsch.. gibts da n Wörterbuch von?
> Cameron hat es sich ZUSAMMEN mit dem Professor von irgendeiner Sprachuniversität zurecht entwickelt.



Klingonisch Kauderwelsch? Sich vorher zu informieren ist wohl außer Mode gekommen...

Klingonisch ist eine offiziell eingetragene Sprache, entwickelt 1984 von Marc Okrand, mit eigener Schrift etc. 
Dazu gibt es das Klingon Language Institute was sich zur weiteren Erhaltung und Erweiterung der Sprache sowie Kultur 1992 gebildet hat...

Ich brauche auch wohl nicht zu erwähnen das ich es recht passabel spreche...


----------



## Areos (9. März 2010)

ja du kannst sogar google auf klingonisch stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und btw einnahmen von nem film sagen nciht viel aus da fillmtickets früher weit weniger gekostet haben und wenn man das mal umrechnet ....

für hurt locker , christoph walz und jeff bridges hab ich mich gefreut vorallem da jeff bridges schon einen mit the big lebowski einen verdient hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Klingonisch Kauderwelsch? Sich vorher zu informieren ist wohl außer Mode gekommen...
> 
> Klingonisch ist eine offiziell eingetragene Sprache, entwickelt 1984 von Marc Okrand, mit eigener Schrift etc.



Erfunden hat Klingonisch übrigens James Doohan (Scotty)


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> bitte lies dich mal in filmliteratur ein. wie das geschäft mit filmen funktioniert . marketing etc etc...
> 
> oder schau dir filme besser mal an anstatt auf die masse zu hören. du bist keine 12-15 mehr und kannst sehrwohl selbst entscheiden was gut ist und was nicht...
> 
> ...



und genau das habe ich getan und micht entschieden, mir diesen Kriegsfilm nicht an zu tun. War schon immer selbständig und da brauch ich auch niemanden aus dem Internet de mir dazu rät.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geh jeden Film gucken den ich will und die ich nicht will guck ich auch nicht. Bastards hab ich mir trotz dem Hipe nicht angetan und Alice im Wunderland werd ich mir wegen dem "scheiss" 3D auch nicht antun.


----------



## LaVerne (9. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hahahahaha, grad gehört das bei uns in der Schweiz gerade mal 9'000 Leute diesen "super" Film geschaut haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was eher gegen die Zuschauer der Schweiz als gegen den Film spricht...

Naja, über Leute, die Qualität nach kommerziellem Erfolg beurteilen wollen, muß man im Grunde kein Wort verlieren - vor allen Dingen, wenn sie sich auch noch wie der Poster hier freuen, daß heutzutage ein halbwegs anspruchsvoller Film gnadenlos untergeht.


----------



## Crystania (10. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Klingonisch Kauderwelsch? Sich vorher zu informieren ist wohl außer Mode gekommen...
> 
> Klingonisch ist eine offiziell eingetragene Sprache, entwickelt 1984 von Marc Okrand, mit eigener Schrift etc.
> Dazu gibt es das Klingon Language Institute was sich zur weiteren Erhaltung und Erweiterung der Sprache sowie Kultur 1992 gebildet hat...
> ...



Sorry bistn Nerd ;D alter du kannst klingonisch xD 

Klingonisch ist im Gegensatz zu Na'Vi Kauderwelsch... ist leider so :-/


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Sorry bistn Nerd ;D alter du kannst klingonisch xD
> 
> Klingonisch ist im Gegensatz zu Na'Vi Kauderwelsch... ist leider so :-/



Alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weitere Diskussion wohl nicht erwünscht...

qay´be´ bilughbe´ do´Ha´ ´ach bathl Daqawlu´taH...


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

mal wieder was zum thema.

hab hurt locker gesehen. nicht der reisser. aber ich denke der ist ziemlich nah an der realität. es gibt ein paar szenen die ich echt spannend fand.

avatar dagegen. absoluter schund. 3d hat spass gemacht. aber nach 30 min war der film vorhersehbar und unglaubwürdig. hab schon ein paar schlechte filme gesehen aber der hat von der story so ziemlich alles unterboten. 

daher war es schon oke, dass er nicht der abräumer bei den oscars war.


----------



## Abrox (10. März 2010)

Naja, ich war in The Hurt Locker (Originalton) und der hat mich auch wirklich beeindruckt.

Avatar war ich auch drin. Allerdings ohne 3D und ging mit einem Gefühl á la "Meh?" raus.

Was kann 3D da ändern?

Naja und zur Kunstsprache:

An Elbisch hat hier noch keiner Gedacht. Die gibts wohl etwas länger als Klingonisch.

Die älteste sagen Böse Zungen sogar ist Niederländisch.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2010)

Ich hatte Elbisch nicht erwähnt weil es hier grad nur um SciFi ging ^^
(Ich kanns auch ein wenig... zmd. ein paar Phrasen in Quenya xD)


----------



## Camô (10. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> den hält wohl noch TITANIC. aber dass die guten ticketzahlen dank pupertierenden teens erzielt wurden, ist ja kein geheimnis...



Den Rekord hält ein Film, der 60 Jahre alt ist. Ca. 550 Millionen Menschen haben damals "Vom Winde verweht gesehen", ein Rekord, den man natürlich nie wieder erreichen wird. Titanic dürfte der erfolgreichste Film der Neuzeit sein.


----------



## spielbergklon (10. März 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Klingonisch ist im Gegensatz zu Na'Vi Kauderwelsch... ist leider so :-/



blödsinn...

ich bin zwar auch kein fan von sprachen, die nur in büchern, serien und filmen vorkommen, aber als na'vi fan die komplexität von STAR TREK anzuzweifeln, spricht echt schon bände...



woran liegt es eigentlich, dass man bei dem satz "ich sehe dich" schmunzeln muss...? ach, richtig! der ist ja schon etwa 60 jahre alt und kommt so ähnlich bereits in CASABLANCA vor...


ich war gestern in AVATAR. ein ziemlich guter unterhaltungsfilm. recht nett zusammen geklaut. teilweise fand ich ihn auch sehr bewegend und packend. aber es ist nunmal nur eine gepimpte POCAHONTAS version für das moderne publikum. stereotypen vom guten bis zum oberbösewicht.

aber gut... ich wurde gut und kurzweilig unterhalten. popcorn-kino will ja schließlich nicht mehr.

allerdings wundere ich mich jetzt über die ganzen oscar-nominierungen (ua Bester Film). anspruch konnte ich bei leibe nicht finden.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Den Rekord hält ein Film, der 60 Jahre alt ist. Ca. 550 Millionen Menschen haben damals "Vom Winde verweht gesehen", ein Rekord, den man natürlich nie wieder erreichen wird. Titanic dürfte der erfolgreichste Film der Neuzeit sein.



hab ich schon mal irgendwo geschrieben.

kommt drauf an wie man erfolgreich definiert. wenns nach den meisten zuschauern geht ist es immer noch "vom winde verweht".

das meiste geld hat man mit "avatar" eingenommen.

aufgrund der inflation wird es immer wieder solche rekorde geben. vor 50 jahren hat ne kinokarte in den USA nur n paar cent gekostet. logisch, dass man nicht auf die gleichen einspielergebnisse in dollars kommen kann. inflationsbereinigt ist er wohl nicht unter den top ten zu finden.


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> blödsinn...
> 
> ich bin zwar auch kein fan von sprachen, die nur in büchern, serien und filmen vorkommen, aber als na'vi fan die komplexität von STAR TREK anzuzweifeln, spricht echt schon bände...



Wen interessierte nochmal die Komplexität? Hasse es wenn mir Wörter in den Mund gelegt werden.


----------



## Tikume (11. März 2010)

Hätte Cameron sich eine passable Story anstatt einer eigenen Sprache ausgedacht wäre aus einem durchaus ja nicht schlechten Popcorn-Kino-Film vielleicht was geworden das man sich auch noch in 10 Jahren ansehen mag.


----------



## Camô (12. März 2010)

spielbergklon schrieb:


> woran liegt es eigentlich, dass man bei dem satz "ich sehe dich" schmunzeln muss...? ach, richtig! der ist ja schon etwa 60 jahre alt und kommt so ähnlich bereits in CASABLANCA vor...



Also wenn Avatar einen einigermaßen schönen und tiefgründigen Moment hatte, dann war das doch der, in dem Ney'tiri Jake Sully zum ersten Mal von Angesicht zu Angesicht sieht und die Worte "Ich sehe dich." spricht. Vorher hat sie ihn doch nur als Avatar gesehen. Das war wirklich ein gelungener Augenblick.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich geh jeden Film gucken den ich will und die ich nicht will guck ich auch nicht. Bastards hab ich mir trotz dem Hipe nicht angetan und Alice im Wunderland werd ich mir wegen dem "scheiss" 3D auch nicht antun.


scheiß 3d? 3d ist so ziemlich noch das einzige das motiviert ins kino zu gehn.
avatar war ein film für augen und ohren, nicht fürn kopf dazwischen. ich fand ihn trotzdem gut, da ich aus dem kino mit dem gefühl gegangen bin, das er das geld eindeutig wert war, besonders in 3d.


----------

